# railton road... the frontline etc



## bluestreak (Feb 19, 2007)

last night in a frenzied bout of insomnia i immersed myself a little in some of the history of my adopted town, and elarnt all sorts of things about brixton that i didn't really know about.  what i'm especially interested in knowing more about is railton road.  it's reputation as "the frontline" back in the late 70s and early 80s, pre and post riots...  the stuff on here mentions lots of squats divided between afro-caribbean-centric squats and white anarchist squats... what was the reality in terms of actual buildings?  was it really a no go area for police and outsiders?  how integrated was it?  a few reports i have read give them impression that it was a rough and almost lawless community, yet during the riots the pub that is now harmonies was burnt out, along with shops on atlantic road... why shit on their own doorstep?  or were the shop owners not considered part of the community?  was anyone here about then?  any good books or websites about it?

also what happened later.  there are fliers on urban for the 121 centre, which appears to have been a traditional anarchist teapot kind of place... what's the story with that?  what went on tehre, what was the timescale etc?

anyone else able to tell stories from this little bit of town or recommend some reading to help me learn more about where i am these days?


----------



## Jonti (Feb 19, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> ... during the riots the pub that is now harmonies was burnt out, along with shops on atlantic road... why shit on their own doorstep?  or were the shop owners not considered part of the community?


In the case of some premises that were torched (in particular, pubs) the problem was more that the management of the establishments did not consider a lot of folks around here to be "part of the community". 

So, no great loss to the community then.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I never found it no-go myself...also the pub that was burnt out had a sign in the window (iirc) that said No dominoes or other noisy games which basically meant Whites Only. The synagogue that is now the Euro Business Centre on Effra Road was regularly attacked and there were NF nutters about. Thankfully they've no longer got a foothold here. The pub opposite The Coach & Horses (now Living) that was rebuilt as an opticians was also burnt out and was somewhere that wasn't welcoming unless you were white.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 19, 2007)

The 121 Centre was a fantastic place, i think there's stuff on the main urban site about it. Started late 70s or early 80s i believe, and lasted until about 5-6 years ago (memory fails me at times like this)

There was a printroom, a bookshop / cafe / meeting room, offices for all sorts of groups (Anarchist Black Cross, Faredodgers Association, all sorts), a basement where i went to some of the greatest parties ever, including the fucking legendary Dead By Dawn - 23 parties, some of the finest ever and featuring early sets by the likes of Hecate. absolute mayhem.

a wonderful place, lots of happy memories.

I wonder if the new occupants STILL get confused looking europunks showing up looking for it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

...and CLR James lived in the flat above.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 19, 2007)

above the 121 centre?  not according to the blue plaque on the wall outside the house next to me


----------



## Jonti (Feb 19, 2007)

... are you sure? There's a plaque on the Brixton Advice Centre (on the crossroads of Railton and Shakespeare Roads) which claims CLR James lived _there_.

Nothin' to stop the geezer from having had a few gaffs hereabouts, of course.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I'm not as young as I was


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

He did dedicate one of his books to my father-in-law though.....


----------



## Jonti (Feb 19, 2007)

Bluestreak, take a walk along Mayall Road towards Brixton.  Just after Somerleyton Passage, is a small, new-build estate.  Mayall Road used to carry on run right through where that estate is, and join Atlantic Road just where Railton Road becomes Atlantic Road (at the end of Kellet Road).

The east side of Railton Road, and the left side of Mayall Road were lined with three storey buildings, pretty much like the ones you can see now.  But the two streets converged, so that the backs of the dwellings were very close together.  The other side of Mayall Road was crammed even harder against the railway lines. And the west side of Railton Road (where the Dexter Road Adventure playground is now) was also housing. 

A lot of the property was in disrepair, and some of it was abandoned. This was due  to  planning blight (the plan was to build a motorway down Acre Lane and Coldharbour Lane into Camberwell and beyond).  Many premises were squatted. Blues (illegal parties); gambling; whoring; and drug dealing were popular cottage industries.  But no, it was not particularly unsafe, certainly not "no-go". 

The no-go area was established when the town erupted and threw the cops out in protest at policing methods -- subsequent enquiries by Lord Scarman established, I think, that illegal policing methods had been widely employed in the area prior to the uprising. The no-go areas did not last long, just days, and were not unsafe, not at first.

But as the streetfighting and rioting continued, things got nastier.  St Paul's in Bristol (the first of that tranche of riots) was almost a disorderly street party.  Broadwater Farm was altogether different.  And so it was with Brixton. In later disturbances, people were much more ready to drive into the area for a spot of looting.  Other, even more unsavoury opportunists, also began to realise the uprisings could give cover for their depravity.

The riots themselves did not seem to me particularly dangerous.  For starters, there was little or no gunfire (if things kick off again in London, I'd expect a lot of shooters to be deployed).  The most frightening thing was getting through the police lines to get in and out of the area.  Once inside, things was well cool. At least at first, like I said.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 19, 2007)

I read a good book about riots- I'll see if I can find out what it was called. It discussed the Tottenham, Totexth, Brixton and Bristol riots. I do remember the 81 and 85 riots but I was fairly young. I think Brixton/stockwell was rather battered back in the day. My mum said she had to walk us past two blokes waving knives at each other. I also remember the burnt out cars (not just from the riots) but as being something that happened rather regularly around the corner from my parents house. I don't know what we thought about Railton Road area, but Myatt's fields was considered dodgy, though they probably said the same about Stockwell Park estate.

And I use to go to the 121 centre back in the day when Brixton had squatts....


----------



## clandestino (Feb 20, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> The synagogue that is now the Euro Business Centre on Effra Road was regularly attacked and there were NF nutters about.



I went to Kindergarten in that synagogue!


----------



## OpalFruit (Feb 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The 121 Centre was a fantastic place, i think there's stuff on the main urban site about it. Started late 70s or early 80s i believe, and lasted until about 5-6 years ago (memory fails me at times like this)



If i remember rightly the police finally cleared everyone out - road blocked, helicopters etc - early in the morning on the day of the total eclipse...pesuming rightly that many residents would be in Cornwall watching the eclipse, or at least out and on the hill in Brockwell Park.


----------



## reubeness (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember everyone hearing the riot was going on and running out to join in - a bit of salvaging going on, Frank Johnsons was emptied out. And the shock when I drove past the pub and up Railton Road, it was like being in a war zone.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 20, 2007)

OpalFruit said:
			
		

> If i remember rightly the police finally cleared everyone out - road blocked, helicopters etc - early in the morning on the day of the total eclipse...pesuming rightly that many residents would be in Cornwall watching the eclipse, or at least out and on the hill in Brockwell Park.



stuff from urban here http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...n&safe=off&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-38,GGGL:en&sa=N


----------



## detective-boy (Feb 20, 2007)

OpalFruit said:
			
		

> If i remember rightly the police finally cleared everyone out - road blocked, helicopters etc - early in the morning on the day of the total eclipse...pesuming rightly that many residents would be in Cornwall watching the eclipse, or at least out and on the hill in Brockwell Park.


Maybe ... but far more likely a coincidence - you have more faith in the forward planning and lateral thinking powers of the old bill than I!


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 22, 2007)

heh, i dunno d_b, i've always found them pretty good at picking the right moment for many evictions.  for example they chose a week predicted as the coldest in ages for the claremont road eviction, evicted another m11 camp on the solstice weekend, and another one on the first day of the school year in the area.  of course, sometimes they fuck it up completely but there you go.


----------



## moominpappa (Feb 22, 2007)

Couple of good links 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/november/25/newsid_2546000/2546233.stm 

news report following scarman report.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/06/uk_brixton_riots/html/1.stm

pictures including the demise of the Windsor Castle pub

www.urban75.org/brixton/history/riot.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2007)

There's been a few documentaries on the telly over the past few years about the riots. There's some great footage of Railton Road with lots of the buildings still intact before they either burnt down or got knocked down after the riots. One was ITV, one was BBC. I believe someone on here had a video of the recent one. I think I still have a video of one of the older documentaries from about 1999/2000 but I won't promise to find it cos I can't remember where in my house it is! There might even be bits on YouTube...prob worth checking.




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> The 121 Centre was a fantastic place, i think there's stuff on the main urban site about it. Started late 70s or early 80s i believe, and lasted until about 5-6 years ago (memory fails me at times like this)
> 
> There was a printroom, a bookshop / cafe / meeting room, offices for all sorts of groups (Anarchist Black Cross, Faredodgers Association, all sorts), a basement where i went to some of the greatest parties ever, including the fucking legendary Dead By Dawn - 23 parties, some of the finest ever and featuring early sets by the likes of Hecate. absolute mayhem.


I lived a few doors down from the 121 on Railton Road from around 1997 to 2002. A few great parties including a wicked daytime street party one Saturday. They used to have an advice centre and cafe open on saturdays and produced a monthly leaflet/newsletter called The South London Stress (he he) with local news and stuff in it. When they evicted the occupants it was boarded up for ages - in fact, it was actually _bricked up _ to stop people getting back in there - before getting turned into flats and a recording studio (according to the planning notice outside at the time.) I reckon you're right Dub, they evicted the 121 in about 2000 or 2001 IIRC - about 6 years ago.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

And - trivia fans - the scenes in Our Friends In The North set in the anarchist printshop were filmed at 121 (it bought them a new roof  )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 22, 2007)

....and a lot was filmed in St Agnes Place too


----------



## aurora green (Feb 22, 2007)

121 is still much missed. I went to many a varied function there over the years, met many friends that are still close to me, but the most memorable day of all for me there was the wonderful street party held in April 1999, shortly before Lambeth mad finally managed the eviction...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 22, 2007)

wicked!


----------



## normskii (Feb 23, 2007)

Do we assume you are not one of the ladies featured in the above middle photo aurora?

(I had to ask)


----------



## Spion (Feb 23, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> the pub that is now harmonies was burnt out, along with shops on atlantic road... why shit on their own doorstep?  or were the shop owners not considered part of the community?


  I used to know someone who helped torch the Dogstar in a mini riot in the early 90s. He said it was down to resentment that it'd been transformed from an old black geezer's pub into a fashionable white kids' hangout


----------



## Funki mamma (Feb 23, 2007)

During the '85 uprising we enjoyed a respite pint in what was then the 

Atlantic (Dogs Bar now).  One of those surreal moments, Brixton Burning, 

and there was us listening to jazz in the pub.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2007)

Fucking hell, this thread is educational; not least Dub's post. Was talking with aurora at Offline last night about 121 and related matters, but 121 wa a place I naver managed to get to   

I was hanging out at Coolltan a lot in the 90s, but never made it just round the corner .....  

RIP 121 ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2007)

Funki mamma said:
			
		

> Atlantic (Dogs Bar now).



Sometimes went there to score hash in the day ...


----------



## aurora green (Feb 25, 2007)

normskii said:
			
		

> Do we assume...



I am _behind_ the camera.


----------



## moon (Feb 25, 2007)

Hehe I miss the old Brixton...just like the rest of london when I was growing up it was a lot more fun and there seemed to be loads more spontanious community culture going on.

I'm not feeling this in london much anymore...  too much sanitisation, crime, commercialisation etc etc.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> 121 is still much missed. I went to many a varied function there over the years, met many friends that are still close to me, but the most memorable day of all for me there was the wonderful street party held in April 1999, shortly before Lambeth mad finally managed the eviction...
> ]


Ace photos! Can I add them to the 121 article on the site (with full credit, natch!)

It looks like a different world now, doesn't it.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Ace photos! Can I add them to the 121 article on the site (with full credit, natch!)



Yes, that'd be cool.



> It looks like a different world now, doesn't it.




Brixton _is_ a very different place now sadly.




eta: I still love it tho'...


----------



## aurora green (Feb 26, 2007)

*Resist the eviction!*

Just found these two as well...













These were taken a couple of months _before_ the street party on the previous page, 
early morning of the 7th Feb 1999!

I'm not sure exactly how many times the eviction was resisted,  
but on this day for sure, Lambeth was sent away with their tail between their legs.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 26, 2007)

bloody hellfire.... that's, like, outside my gaff... when those were taken i was trying and failing to ignite the flames of anarchy in north london but didn't even know what was going on a few miles south!


----------



## aurora green (Feb 26, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> ...when those were taken i was trying and failing to ignite the flames of anarchy in north london but didn't even know what was going on a few miles south!



Ahhh..happy days!   
I'm getting all nostalgic now....


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> bloody hellfire.... that's, like, outside my gaff... when those were taken i was trying and failing to ignite the flames of anarchy in north london but didn't even know what was going on a few miles south!


It's probably going on again somewhere else that you're not, now.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 27, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I am _behind_ the camera.




Once again, amazing photos!

It does seem like a different world, doesn't it? Makes me think about all the places that are either no longer with us - the Queen - or transformed beyond recognition - the Landor, the DoE. For all of our arguments, there's proof that gentrification has affected Brixton.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 27, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I used to know someone who helped torch the Dogstar in a mini riot in the early 90s. He said it was down to resentment that it'd been transformed from an old black geezer's pub into a fashionable white kids' hangout



If I remember correctly, there seemed to be a specific targeting of chains. So Macdonalds and KFC (or was it something different then...a Pizza Hut perhaps?) were done over, but the Ritzy was left untouched. As for the Dogstar, wasn't a pinball table put through the window..?


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 27, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's probably going on again somewhere else that you're not, now.



yeah, that's always the case innit.

*world's worst anarchist insurrectionist*


----------



## Kameron (Feb 27, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> *world's worst anarchist insurrectionist*


Permanently ten years late but still manages to get his front door in the photos.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 27, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Just found these two as well...
> 
> 
> These were taken a couple of months _before_ the street party on the previous page,
> ...



I was there for that eviction scare, right bloody early in the morning it was too. I remember the chief copper turning up and promising people that no eviction was happening that day. I believed him and went home. Friends sat on their arses in the freezing road for a bit then went and invaded the town hall to make a point. 

The 121 Centre used to be a strange place. Some of the parties there in the 80's were bonkers. Not least trying to get out and home without being stabbed or robbed. I recollect some vicious fights outside as people rushed out to help their mates from being robbed and that. 

Just after the 85 riot you could not sell fags or drink for hardly any cash at all. Had to go to Liverpool to flog it all.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 28, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Once again, amazing photos!
> 
> It does seem like a different world, doesn't it? Makes me think about all the places that are either no longer with us - the Queen - or transformed beyond recognition - the Landor, the DoE. For all of our arguments, there's proof that gentrification has affected Brixton.




Thanks ianw. 
It's so true though, when you think of all the loved and lost places of Brixton, it is quite a list. Bradys comes to mind. What a waste of a fantastic venue that is?
...I wonder how that ABC group are getting along with their proposal?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Thanks ianw.
> It's so true though, when you think of all the loved and lost places of Brixton, it is quite a list. Bradys comes to mind. What a waste of a fantastic venue that is?
> ...I wonder how that ABC group are getting along with their proposal?


Last I knew, the ex-owner of The Fridge had a much more 'commercially viable' bid.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Last I knew, the ex-owner of The Fridge had a much more 'commercially viable' bid.



...I bet he did.


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 28, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Just found these two as well...
> 
> These were taken a couple of months _before_ the street party on the previous page,
> early morning of the 7th Feb 1999!
> ...



What has happened to the bus stop outside the 121 in the first picture? In the first pic it has a bike leaning against it but in the second one it seems to have disappeared altogether! I think we should be told!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> The 121 Centre used to be a strange place.


I'm still waiting for my promised payment on the copies of Bluebird Jones they sold there!


----------



## Ian Townson (Feb 17, 2010)

*121 Centre*

Another historical note. Prior to 1981, when the 121 Centre was squatted, there was an anarchist run 'People's News Service' next door at 119 Railton Road. It provided all the news that no-one else dared to print that was relevant to local people. Upstairs in a back room was 'Icebreakers' a radical gay liberation inspired counselling group. Across the road from 119 and slightly further down towards Leeson Road was the Gay Community Centre at 78 Railton. This was knocke down in the late 70s?? to make way for paving stones and lovely trees to bighten up the entrance to St George's Terraces.

Ian Townson


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2010)

bluestreak said:


> last night in a frenzied bout of insomnia i immersed myself a little in some of the history of my adopted town, and elarnt all sorts of things about brixton that i didn't really know about.  what i'm especially interested in knowing more about is railton road.  it's reputation as "the frontline" back in the late 70s and early 80s, pre and post riots...  the stuff on here mentions lots of squats divided between afro-caribbean-centric squats and white anarchist squats... what was the reality in terms of actual buildings?  was it really a no go area for police and outsiders?  how integrated was it?  a few reports i have read give them impression that it was a rough and almost lawless community, yet during the riots the pub that is now harmonies was burnt out, along with shops on atlantic road... why shit on their own doorstep?  or were the shop owners not considered part of the community?  was anyone here about then?  any good books or websites about it?
> 
> also what happened later.  there are fliers on urban for the 121 centre, which appears to have been a traditional anarchist teapot kind of place... what's the story with that?  what went on tehre, what was the timescale etc?
> 
> anyone else able to tell stories from this little bit of town or recommend some reading to help me learn more about where i am these days?



I was in Brixton six months before the first riots.

Then Railton Road and Mayall road had not been demolished. It was emptied of people for the planned "regeneration" of Brixton. Much housing in the Atlantic end of Railton road was squatted. The "Frontline" was the stretch from the "Frontline" off licence to St Georges residences. There was dealing from the houses nearer the St Georges end.

Squatters were mainly white. There was no animousity between the different communities but I wouldnt say it was integrated.Though I am not sure what you mean by that.

The Pub that was burned down had a reputation of being whites only. The Atlantic (now Dogstar) was never touched during the riots. 

I would not say the area was lawless in the way u mean. It was not run by gangsters. People did there own thing and didnt trad on each others toes if u see what i mean. In fact i would say the Squatters helped to keep the place alive and not descending into a lawlwss area.

However the Police had a poor reputation. Operation Swamp meant that a lot of people were getting stopped and there was a heavy police presence. I got stopped. Black or White if you lived in Brixton you were obviously deviant. This was the start of the Thatcher period (enemy within and all that).

The actual riot was directed at the Police and was not a "Race Riot"as I heard it referred to recently.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to frequent a 'club' either on or just off Railton road that was in a railway arch. We used to call it the Garage club but I have a feeling that was not its actual name.

It used to have a strange mixture of old school R&B bands or sort of punky stuff. The 'bar' used to be a plank with an old fridge full of special Brew and that was it.

Would be empty until gone 11 and then suddenly get busy and there was always an odd duet of a very tall skinny white guy and an older much smaller West Indian bloke would would come in pissed and whatever out of their skulls and just dance no matter what the music.

This was back in 1983/1984 and I guess it was as rough as could be but for our little group of white lads of 16 to 18 we never got any hassle beyond the odd offer of drugs and the like but I can remember thinking, as we walked from East Dulwich, that it was like entering a different world.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 17, 2010)

aurora green said:


> Thanks ianw.
> It's so true though, when you think of all the loved and lost places of Brixton, it is quite a list. Bradys comes to mind. What a waste of a fantastic venue that is?
> ...I wonder how that ABC group are getting along with their proposal?



Funnily enough this arrived in my inbox today.. Its on this weekend

Dear Friends,

Further to our last email, we've had requests for discussions of specific topics.

So we've decided on the following (rather informal) timetable:

Friday

Drop in all day. People will be on hand to answer your questions and record your opinions.

Saturday

Drop in plus:

11.00am Forum to discuss potential uses and users

1.00pm Rebuild the back? A design workshop.

3.00pm Forum: How will the project affect Central Brixton residents and traders?

If the shop gets too full we can split off into groups and take advantage of the wonderful cafes in the market.


Shop address: 6 First Avenue, Granville Arcade (Coldharbour Lane Entrance)


----------



## pesh (Feb 18, 2010)

top thread...

great to see the 121 again, i'd love to see some shots from the Valencia Place partys back in the mid 90s, they were always a good laugh.
i wish i was carrying a camera around with me back then.


----------



## Jonti (Feb 18, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I used to frequent a 'club' either on or just off Railton road that was in a railway arch. We used to call it the Garage club but I have a feeling that was not its actual name.
> 
> It used to have a strange mixture of old school R&B bands or sort of punky stuff. The 'bar' used to be a plank with an old fridge full of special Brew and that was it.
> 
> ...


You are talking here about the Frontline Theatre, as featured in some of Sam the Wheel's videos (recently shown at the 198 Gallery). 

Back in the day, I was barman, bookkeeper and doorman for that establishment. We probably met!


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I can remember thinking, as we walked from East Dulwich, that it was like entering a different world.



That's a very vivid line. I can really imagine.

I've done that walk many times over the years. Has changed enormously just since I first came to the area in 1994 & lived in ED for a year or so before moving to Brixton. 
ED, pre gentrification was not exactly a very lively place


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jonti said:


> You are talking here about the Frontline Theatre, as featured in some of Sam the Wheel's videos (recently shown at the 198 Gallery).
> 
> Back in the day, I was barman, bookkeeper and doorman for that establishment. We probably met!




It might be. 

Not sure why we would have called it 'The Garage'.

Have I got the bit about the bar right ? It always stuck in my head because I hate Special Brew and that was all it ever seemed to serve.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> That's a very vivid line. I can really imagine.
> 
> I've done that walk many times over the years. Has changed enormously just since I first came to the area in 1994 & lived in ED for a year or so before moving to Brixton.
> ED, pre gentrification was not exactly a very lively place




I think that what as so strange was that we would walk from East Dulwich, which was then really just the quiet bit of Peckham, through Dulwich Village with all the 'posh' houses and then, in a space of a 100 metres or so, be in a place with derlict houses and an atmoshphere that was so so different. 

I guess thats the beauty of London.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I guess thats the beauty of London.



I have to add that one of the main reasons for the walk over the years being the spectacuarly random nature of the No.37.
In fact, I walked it just 2 weeks ago. I was in London staying at friends in ED & had been in Brixton & I walked from the Chaucer Rd stop until just before Lordship Lane when the 1st 37 came by - my friends comment was that it was comforting to know that some things never changed 

Anyway - derail - carry on


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2010)

'twas ever thus, Stoat Boy.
http://booth.lse.ac.uk/cgi-bin/do.pl?sub=view_booth_and_barth&args=531000,180400,6,large,5


----------



## Jonti (Feb 18, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> It might be.
> 
> Not sure why we would have called it 'The Garage'.
> 
> Have I got the bit about the bar right ? It always stuck in my head because I hate Special Brew and that was all it ever seemed to serve.


Quite a few "Garage Bands" played in the Frontline Theatre (also known as "The Arch"), usually on a Thursday night, as I recall.

Your description of the bar was spot on! We used to take a handtruck to the supermarket and come back laden with cans of beer to sell for £1 a can. Almost thirty years ago now, that gave a reasonable profit; combined with the £1 to get in, we were even able to pay the bands a little at the end of the night.

It wasn't always Special Brew -- I hate the stuff myself -- but our clientele were interested in intoxication at least as much as music and the customer is always right. When they're paying, anyway 

The Frontline Theatre was open and providing unlicensed refreshments to the folks on the streets all through the '81 riots.  We kept going for years afterwards as well, until the two main guys had a serious falling out ("blood on the walls, teeth on the floor" style falling out) and the arch was recovered by its legal owners.

Yes, it was a squat, an illegal drinking club and venue! The toilets were appalling, health and safety unheard of, and licensing laws were for other people.  On the other hand, unlike the local boozers, we never had fights, never needed "help" from the cops, never needed to call an ambulance. Even the fights were non-injurious, even when utterly terrifying. 

It's true! One occasion some geezer tried to get heavy and threatening, and make himself topdog with a display of weaponry. Not a smart move.  He left the club with the expensive full-length leather coat he was wearing at the time shredded to ribbons, and flapping uselessly on the wind.  But without a scratch on his person. 

All the same, I suspect his psyche was permanently altered by the ordeal of being on the centre of a circle of knife wielding villains, even if they were just playfully demonstrating to him that he had no chance of playing the hardman in their club.  At any rate, when he came back, he behaved himself just like any other regular.

It is often said, to live outside the law one must be honest.  My time with the Frontline Theatre convinced me of the truth of that particular aphorism!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 18, 2010)

I am pleased it was as sleazy as I remember and I was slightly worried that perhaps my memory of exagerating it but its all flooding back now.

Many a good night spent in there and not a single memory of any hassle or trouble either inside or out.

I hate to think how long such an establishment would last these days.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 18, 2010)

121 oh yes you are now gone...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2010)

Jonti said:


> St Paul's in Bristol (the first of that tranche of riots) was almost a disorderly street party.



The Bristol Radical History Group is doing excellent research on this, the subsequent Southmead riot, and other local uprisings, which I think will at last provide some excellent analysis (based on primary evidence and eyewitness accounts rather than clippings file titbits and police reports) on important events which until now have not had the sort of analysis that they deserve.


----------



## Jonti (Feb 18, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I am pleased it was as sleazy as I remember and I was slightly worried that perhaps my memory of exagerating it but its all flooding back now.
> 
> Many a good night spent in there and not a single memory of any hassle or trouble either inside or out.
> 
> I hate to think how long such an establishment would last these days.


I think there's always somewhere ... but anyway, we never did sleaze!  

Squalor was our thing


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2010)

Some great times at 121, and a helpful bunch for squatting.
I lived at the 99 cafe/gallery space for a while in 1988, and there were some great parties/gig there too after we had dug the floor in the basement so people could stand up, and some pretty amazing murals painted by an american IIRC, lots of nuttiness, 7 kevins, Toital Disaster and a lot more.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2010)

Jonti said:


> Quite a few "Garage Bands" played in the Frontline Theatre (also known as "The Arch"), usually on a Thursday night, as I recall.
> 
> 
> The Frontline Theatre was open and providing unlicensed refreshments to the folks on the streets all through the '81 riots.  We kept going for years afterwards as well, until the two main guys had a serious falling out ("blood on the walls, teeth on the floor" style falling out) and the arch was recovered by its legal owners



Before we all got to nostalgic for the old days I remember this and it wasnt funny at all.

The Frontline Theatre was supposed to become an arts centre and had some Council support and support from local businesses. It ended up as usual as a profitable drinking establishment.

The falling out was that between the one who wanted to make it arts centre and the other one who wanted ,as per usual, to make it a profitable (for him) drinking establishment. 

Or maybe i have got the timescale wrong and it was the second big parting of the ways. Think its that one you are talking about. In which case they were as bad as each other then

Not every squatter or exponent of "Alternative living" was somehow good.


----------



## Jonti (Feb 20, 2010)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Some great times at 121, and a helpful bunch for squatting.
> I lived at the 99 cafe/gallery space for a while in 1988, and there were some great parties/gig there too after we had dug the floor in the basement so people could stand up, and some pretty amazing murals painted by an american IIRC, lots of nuttiness, 7 kevins, Toital Disaster and a lot more.


Ah, the cafe@99! 

I remember that well although I wasn't involved at all, either in gaining possession, or in running the venue.  Had some good times there, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2011)

Jonti said:


> You are talking here about the Frontline Theatre, as featured in some of Sam the Wheel's videos (recently shown at the 198 Gallery).
> 
> Back in the day, I was barman, bookkeeper and doorman for that establishment. We probably met!


 I bumped into a fella in anjuna yesterday who said he used to own the frontline theatre. Said the press used the upstairs of his club as a telephone office during the riots! Anyone know him? I forgot his name though - oops!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh and he also told me a mate of his is getting brady's back up and running as a live/arts venue, with a grant from the prince's trust. 
goa's full of chancers and bullshitters though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and he also told me a mate of his is getting brady's back up and running as a live/arts venue, with a grant from the prince's trust.


 
Well, that's what's happening. Whether or not he actually knew the guy, I dunno


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2011)

he did know a lot about the old drinking establishments and squats. twas like listening to an old seadog spinning yarns


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting thread


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Feb 11, 2011)

I was in a (rubbish) band in 1981 and we used to practice in a friend's flat in Chaucer Road. Before the riots you could buy grass easily on Railton Road and it never felt that threatening to go down there, although my friend did once have the stuff he'd just bought nicked from him a couple of yards further up the road. 

Just after the riots we had a copper come and tell us to keep the noise down because there'd been complaints, someone downstairs had let him in and he came right up to the room we were playing in. He smiled, was overly polite and comletely ignored the fact that the air was thick with smoke and there was a big pile of grass, torn rizlas etc on a table right in front of him.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and he also told me a mate of his is getting brady's back up and running as a live/arts venue, with a grant from the prince's trust.
> goa's full of chancers and bullshitters though.


 
I think I know who you mean - will pm ya!


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 13, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I read a good book about riots- I'll see if I can find out what it was called. It discussed the Tottenham, Totexth, Brixton and Bristol riots.


 
I don't suppose you ever found out what the book was, boohoo?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2011)

Didn't think I could find it....


But I cracked it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uprising-Police-People-Britains-Cities/dp/0330268457

I wouldn't mind reading it again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Didn't think I could find it....
> 
> 
> But I cracked it:
> ...


 
fucking £45?  i got my copy - via amazon - for about £3 several years ago.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2011)

That's the new copy. Anyway it was published 1982!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking £45?  i got my copy - via amazon - for about £3 several years ago.



There are used copies for a quid plus postage as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There are used copies for a quid plus postage as well.


 
mine was used like new: a good deal i think.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 13, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Didn't think I could find it....
> 
> 
> But I cracked it:
> ...



Thanks boohoo 

Will bung that one on the list...


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 11, 2012)

just rereading this and thought i'd bump it for the love.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Didn't think I could find it....
> 
> But I cracked it:
> 
> ...


i managed to get a copy of that book about 6 months ago off Amazon - it's a great read. It was a couple of quid iirc. The ironic thing was I was just finishing it on the plane on the way back from holiday in croatia when i heard about the recent London riots. Got back to Brixton and saw the high street smouldering. So much of the background in that book was so similar to what's happening today that it was pretty depressing


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spion said:


> I used to know someone who helped torch the Dogstar in a mini riot in the early 90s. He said it was down to resentment that it'd been transformed from an old black geezer's pub into a fashionable white kids' hangout


BS it was over kickbacks.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 14, 2012)

I remember the bookies on Railton Road (the demolished bit by Mayall Rd) being very important to the area - almost all the frontline draw came in betting slips.  And a big nostalgic nod to Mr. Johnson and his all night shop.

Something about the '85 riots seem to push the good-natured older guys off the Front Line and bring in a more aggressive/scamming new breed.  About that time, the only 'indoor' dealing place down there (that this 15yr old white boy knew about) shut up too - was a guy called George who had a popular room behing one of the shops next to what was Dexter Sq.  Lots of old folk, clouds of smoke and a telly up on the wall - kind of ganja old peoples centre. Nice weed and hash and you could haggle - the etiquette was say "touch it" no more than twice.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The pub opposite The Coach & Horses (now Living) that was rebuilt as an opticians was also burnt out and was somewhere that wasn't welcoming unless you were white.


I regulary went to the Coach and Horses to buy weed in the early 80's and it's clientèle were mainly black.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I regulary went to the Coach and Horses to buy weed in the early 80's and it's clientèle were mainly black.


I'm talking about the pub _*opposite*_. Can't remember what it was called, but it was razed to the ground.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm talking about the pub _*opposite*_. Can't remember what it was called, but it was razed to the ground.


Sorry I should have paid more attention.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2012)

The Coach & Horses was, iirc, the first pub in London with a black landlady.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2012)

Rose? My memory is hazy regarding her name.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2012)

Spion said:


> I used to know someone who helped torch the Dogstar in a mini riot in the early 90s. He said it was down to resentment that it'd been transformed from an old black geezer's pub into a fashionable white kids' hangout


It wasn't the Dogstar then. It was called the Atlantic. IIRC the conversion to the Dogstar happened after it was burnt out in the riot in around 95.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It wasn't the Dogstar then. It was called the Atlantic. IIRC the conversion to the Dogstar happened after it was burnt out in the riot in around 95.


The Atlantic turned into the Dog Awful way before 1995 IIRC.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rose? My memory is hazy regarding her name.


I remember her but can't confirm the name.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It wasn't the Dogstar then. It was called the Atlantic. IIRC the conversion to the Dogstar happened after it was burnt out in the riot in around 95.





TopCat said:


> The Atlantic turned into the Dog Awful way before 1995 IIRC.


You're both wrong!

The Dogstar opened just before the 1995 riots. Like weeks before.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

Maggot said:


> You're both wrong!
> 
> The Dogstar opened just before the 1995 riots. Like weeks before.



That's my understanding too, although I had only just arrived in Brixton that summer. In fact cycling down Acre Lane pissed at 2am after the rioters had gone to bed and gradually noticing the burnt out cars/timber merchant is one of my first Brixton memories.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> managed to get a copy of that book about 6 months ago off Amazon - it's a great read. It was a couple of quid iirc. The ironic thing was I was just finishing it on the plane on the way back from holiday in croatia when i heard about the recent London riots. Got back to Brixton and saw the high street smouldering. So much of the background in that book was so similar to what's happening today that it was pretty depressing


I had a copy on order from Amazon for a couple of quid, just as the riots kicked it off. The seller withdraw the book from sale and refunded me. Next time I looked the price for a 2nd hand copy had shot up to £20


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> I had a copy on order from Amazon for a couple of quid, just as the riots kicked it off. The seller withdraw the book from sale and refunded me. Next time I looked the price for a 2nd hand copy had shot up to £20


cheeky buggers!


----------



## jbengry (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Aurora, 

I just saw your amazing photos of the eviction of 121 Railton Road. I'm doing research for a Historic England project called Pride of Place: England's LGBTQ Heritage that seeks to explore and celebrate England's lesbian, gay, bi, trans and queer history. 121 Railton Rd features in our upcoming online exhibition. I wanted to discuss whether you would give us permission (with credit and linkback) to use your images. Our project is educational and non-commercial.

Thanks!

Justin Bengry
jbengry@gmail.com 



aurora green said:


> 121 is still much missed. I went to many a varied function there over the years, met many friends that are still close to me, but the most memorable day of all for me there was the wonderful street party held in April 1999, shortly before Lambeth mad finally managed the eviction...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2016)

jbengry said:


> Hi Aurora,
> 
> I just saw your amazing photos of the eviction of 121 Railton Road. I'm doing research for a Historic England project called Pride of Place: England's LGBTQ Heritage that seeks to explore and celebrate England's lesbian, gay, bi, trans and queer history. 121 Railton Rd features in our upcoming online exhibition. I wanted to discuss whether you would give us permission (with credit and linkback) to use your images. Our project is educational and non-commercial.
> 
> ...



Hi Justin,

Aurora doesn't post here any more.I don't know if anyone here is in touch with her still.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Jul 23, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I bumped into a fella in anjuna yesterday who said he used to own the frontline theatre. Said the press used the upstairs of his club as a telephone office during the riots! Anyone know him? I forgot his name though - oops!


Brixton Bob. Still running a bar in shapora Goa. I think the friend he was on about was Irish Dez. Who sadly passed away last year.


----------



## sealion (Jul 23, 2016)

I think the Atlantic shut down in 1994 and reopened shortly afterwards as the dogstar. It took a hammering in the riot of 1995.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> Aurora doesn't post here any more.I don't know if anyone here is in touch with her still.


She logged on to the boards on Monday! I saw her last night and told her.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I think the Atlantic shut down in 1994 and reopened shortly afterwards as the dogstar. It took a hammering in the riot of 1995.


Yep. I was outside and saw the place being set on fire in '95. Locals kids were coming out with crates of booze. 

Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – bar review and history


----------



## sealion (Jul 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. I was outside and saw the place being set on fire in '95. Locals kids were coming out with crates of booze.
> 
> Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – bar review and history



Rightly or wrongly it was seen as a yuppie pub by some at the time.When my dad drank there in the 80's the customers where predominately west indian and irish.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Rightly or wrongly it was seen as a yuppie pub by some at the time.


Oh it definitely was and the people that ran it got up everyone's noses.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

Is that Jamaican cafe  still there on railton road, about half way to Herne hill, near poets corner I think.  Was an "interesting" place, to say the least.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

Circa  early noughties


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 24, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Is that Jamaican cafe  still there on railton road, about half way to Herne hill, near poets corner I think.  Was an "interesting" place, to say the least.



Staff of Life?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Staff of Life?


God knows the name. Was a little cafe. I am pretty sure it'll be gone by now. Om phone otherwise id check google maps.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

I had to duck behind a car once as a car drove past the cafe and waved a gun out of the window.


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 24, 2016)

I think the 'interesting cafe' was something like Red Post cafe - maybe named that because of the pillar box near the entrance- it was closed by police due to drug dealing, I believe,  about 5-6 years ago


----------



## sealion (Jul 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. I was outside and saw the place being set on fire in '95. Locals kids were coming out with crates of booze.
> 
> Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – bar review and history



Confirmed in this interesting blog,,,Apartheid in London pubs


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh it definitely was and the people that ran it got up everyone's noses.


I see what you did there


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2016)

jbengry said:


> Hi Aurora,
> 
> I just saw your amazing photos of the eviction of 121 Railton Road. I'm doing research for a Historic England project called Pride of Place: England's LGBTQ Heritage that seeks to explore and celebrate England's lesbian, gay, bi, trans and queer history. 121 Railton Rd features in our upcoming online exhibition. I wanted to discuss whether you would give us permission (with credit and linkback) to use your images. Our project is educational and non-commercial.
> 
> ...



Have u seen this 

You will need to ask editor about use if it.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 25, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Is that Jamaican cafe  still there on railton road, about half way to Herne hill, near poets corner I think.  Was an "interesting" place, to say the least.



Yes, it's still there. Don't know how 'interesting' it is, but the saltfish and ackee I had there a couple of months ago was fine.


----------

